# buserelin side effects - sickness?



## sdotg (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi, sorry for new post, I found a couple of hits about this but they were a little elderly.
Been injecting buserelin for 4 days now and since the first injection I feel sick pretty much all the time, I haven't been sick but it does come and go in intensity, really rough last night after injecting and it disapears totally when I exercise, well swim.
Just looking for some reassurance that other people have had the same symptons.
I have mild headache, slightly dizzy and a bit dopy at times that seems the same as everyone else
thanks
sarah


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Sarah,

Nausea is a side effect of buserelin so it probably is related to the injection. Everyone reacts differently to medicines and some will get certain side effects that others don't. You could try some pressure bands for the wrists to see if that helps? Let your clinic know if you can't cope with it though, they may be able to suggest something else.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## sdotg (Jan 22, 2009)

many thanks, it got really bad one day and then eased off a lot once AF/bleed started, I was just going a bit nuts.
sarah


----------

